# Permit



## DaveO (May 4, 2016)

Happy Brother in Law caught a permit at Johnson Beach on a sand flea. He was able to get a cast out beyond the 2nd trough Saturday afternoon. This was the only keeper for the day but a nice one. Lots of catfish and a couple of bluefish rounded out the day.

This is the first one we've seen in 6 months of surf fishing at Perdido Key and Ft. Pickens. Are they fairly common in this area?


----------



## Stoker1 (Feb 17, 2014)

Pompano perhaps? Good score either way.


----------



## DaveO (May 4, 2016)

We compared it to the photos of our other pomps and a bit of research online. The dorsal fin is longer, the fork is more pronounced and the head has a more 'downward' shape. Pretty sure this is a Permit, part of the pompano family. Supposedly they get up to 40 lbs - would love to get into some of them!!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

That is a permit for sure. Cool and uncommon catch for this area. Congrats!


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Rare catch for here , only hear of a few each year caught locally


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

I know he made for a yummy dinner.
Definitely not a common catch this far North.
I've only seen one before in person, it was caught on the GSP,


----------



## TJ Hooker (May 22, 2011)

Permit!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Awesome catch ! What few that I have caught here have been small and not big enough to keep. Way to go !


----------



## Brownfisher (May 11, 2015)

Never caught one north of St. Pete Beach. Great looking fish!


----------



## Dunt (Aug 14, 2015)

Definitely a permit. Not common in the northern gulf. Hard to tell from pics if it was legal (11" to fork).


----------



## DaveO (May 4, 2016)

It was 14 1/2" fork length. We looked it up before putting it in the cooler. Permit does have a slot size limit, 11" to 22", but you can keep 1 over 22". 2 per day.


----------



## Yakangler (Sep 3, 2016)

Very cool


----------



## DaveO (May 4, 2016)

Thanks for putting this on the Going Fishin' show! Jimmy is really happy for his 15 seconds of fame!!!:thumbup:


----------

